# Moving to New Brunswick



## Hazel01 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi i'm a newbie to the forum!!! Just looking to hear from anyone who has made the move to New Brunswick? My husband and i have been re-searching the area for relocating with our 2 young children from Scotland. The main reasons being wanting a better lifestyle for our family, however would be concerned about my husband being able to gain employment as an electrician as we are a single income family. 
Would be grateful for any advise of opinions and would be fantastic to hear from anyone who is living out there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hazel01 said:


> Hi i'm a newbie to the forum!!! Just looking to hear from anyone who has made the move to New Brunswick? My husband and i have been re-searching the area for relocating with our 2 young children from Scotland. The main reasons being wanting a better lifestyle for our family, however would be concerned about my husband being able to gain employment as an electrician as we are a single income family.
> Would be grateful for any advise of opinions and would be fantastic to hear from anyone who is living out there.


Fortunately for you electricians are on THE LIST, so your husband qualifies for PR visa which would give you unfettered access to Canada in probably 6-9 months. As far as NB is concerned may I suggest you make a visit to determine which area/town/city is to your liking and make inquiries as to work availability for electricians.


----------



## Hazel01 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Thank you Auld Yin*



Auld Yin said:


> Fortunately for you electricians are on THE LIST, so your husband qualifies for PR visa which would give you unfettered access to Canada in probably 6-9 months. As far as NB is concerned may I suggest you make a visit to determine which area/town/city is to your liking and make inquiries as to work availability for electricians.


Thanx for replying so quickly, i would agree that a visit would be best to check out jobs in this area. We have been doing loads of re-search online and been to the Glasgow emigrate exhibition and spoken to several agencies regarding this also, and most of the advise is "go where the jobs are" however we really want to balance this with the right, affordable area for our family. Thats why i was hoping to hear from someone who is currently living in the NB area, just for their opinion too.


----------



## tony s (Oct 1, 2008)

Hazel01 said:


> Thanx for replying so quickly, i would agree that a visit would be best to check out jobs in this area. We have been doing loads of re-search online and been to the Glasgow emigrate exhibition and spoken to several agencies regarding this also, and most of the advise is "go where the jobs are" however we really want to balance this with the right, affordable area for our family. Thats why i was hoping to hear from someone who is currently living in the NB area, just for their opinion too.


Hazel, interesting to see that you are thinking about a move to NB, i am also an electrician and my wife and i have been researching Moncton as a possible option.From what we have read could be a good location for work and pleasure.
How far down the line are you with your application?


----------



## Hazel01 (Mar 2, 2011)

tony s said:


> Hazel, interesting to see that you are thinking about a move to NB, i am also an electrician and my wife and i have been researching Moncton as a possible option.From what we have read could be a good location for work and pleasure.
> How far down the line are you with your application?


Hi Tony
We are also researching the greater Moncton Area for relocation, in particular Riverview as it seems to be a really nice area to live with a young family and still within easy reach of Moncton. 
We are still in the very early stages yet, mainly doing research and hoping to make a trip in the summer to the area, However not looking hopeful due to oh holidays. 
You are right it does look like a good location however we have concerns as to job opportunities in the area. I think if you are an industrial electrician there may be more openings tho. We are currently looking into what needs done to get his trade qualifications recognised in NB.
How far into the process are you guys?


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

I live 20 minutes outside of Moncton. If either of you want to private message me with any questions, please do so. The Moncton, New Brunswick area is a great place for families; lots of shopping, activities and it's close to great beaches. We're less than a 10-min walk from a beach.

We're actually moving to Mexico. 
Our house is for sale ... hint hint  ... but u don't have to buy our house to get info


----------

